# Larvae on hatchling...



## HouKen (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got a yellow foot that fully hatched yesterday... I notice quite a bit of larvae (only what I can assume are some type of maggots) on the baby... Should this be cause for concern? It appears to be fine otherwise.


----------



## wellington (Jul 29, 2014)

I couldn't tell ya, but if it were mine, I would lightly and carefully get them off. They can't be doing him any good in my opinion.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, it is a concern. They will eat on the baby. Rinse them off the baby under a stream of warm water from the faucet. It looks like he has a pretty large yolk sac, so be very careful around that. Don't break or tear it.

Can you please tell us how long the eggs incubated before hatching?


----------



## HouKen (Jul 29, 2014)

It incubated about 110 days. It started piping about 2 weeks ago... It hatched sooner than my last one, which was her first clutch, at about 130 days.

Thanks for the advise I will rinse her off and see how that works.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a very big problem with Manouria eggs/hatchlings. I didn't realize it also occurred in YF eggs. It is gnats and their maggots. They sort of look like fruit gnats.


----------



## HouKen (Jul 29, 2014)

That's exactly what they look like. My first hatchling had 1 on the egg shell but, I didn't think anything of it. This egg was kinda funky though... The hatchling wasn't as clean when it came out.


----------



## HouKen (Aug 2, 2014)

Update on the baby... She's looking good and full of energy. Amazing what 3 days of TLC can do. Thanks for all the wonderful advice!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> This is a very big problem with Manouria eggs/hatchlings. I didn't realize it also occurred in YF eggs.



This can happen with any species. I've had it with sulcatas and leopards.


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2014)

Glad you saved your baby HouKen.


----------



## HouKen (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

